# pfSense forum upgrade?



## Phishfry (May 25, 2018)

Has anybody happened by the new pfSense forum? Or should I say the Netgate forum?

How about that new look!

When they moved the GUI Web interface over to Twitter bootstrap I cringed. Sometimes I long for monowall.

I hate change.


----------



## scottro (May 25, 2018)

Oh.  my.  

Anything I say will just make me sound like an old person, but I _am_ an old person.  I remember when Microsoft tech lists said don't use HTML email.


----------

